
Starbucks - How to Dilute a Brand - mikesabat
http://mikesabat.wordpress.com/2007/03/24/starbucks-how-to-dilute-a-brand/
======
staunch
They're selling a highly addictive substance and have millions of addicts. I
think they can dilute their brand -- they just better not dilute their coffee.

